# Map Utility + MacOS 10.8.4 + GP-E2 installation problem



## AlexBi (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi,

Have anyone tried to install web-version of ImageBrowser EX on MacOS 10.8.4? 
Were you able to download the Map Utility with that IB EX?

I have downloaded "ImageBrowser EX 1.1.0 for Mac OS X" (ibxm-inst-1-1-0-17-u01-9l.dmg) from Canon site, successfully installed the ImageBrowser EX, and upgraded it to 1.2.1.14 version via Internet.

But it does not download the Map Utility for my GP-E2. I tried auto and manual update, but each time I just received confirmation "The software you are using is the latest version" and no Map Utility installed after all.


PS Installation from CD doesn't work for me. My copy of "GPS Receiver Solution Disk ver 1.0" requires MacOS 10.6 or 10.7, but I have 10.8.4 only.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 13, 2013)

Darn. 10.8.4 only here too and I just got the GPS. Haven't tried installing the GPS yet, I'll see.


----------

